# Testosterone cycle as a 17 year old??



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

I am 17, 145 lbs, 5'10, don't know if any of that matters hahaha but i wanted to see if anyone has any advice or tips on running a test cycle?? Anything helps haha


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 1, 2018)

wlancastrr said:


> I am 17, 145 lbs, 5'10, don't know if any of that matters hahaha but i wanted to see if anyone has any advice or tips on running a test cycle?? Anything helps haha



dear god no...for so many reasons no!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 1, 2018)

man do i hate u millennial pukes....


----------



## two_slug (Jun 1, 2018)

Don't. You have more natural Test in your body than you'll ever have so you have yrs of potential gains before you consider AAS. What's you're training experience, current training and diet?
I trained my son who was about your age and he went from 140 lbs to 180 (same bf) naturally in a little over a yr. All it takes is a proper workout, a dialed in diet, consistency and the intensity it take takes to grow.


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2018)

Terrible idea. Even if you were older you're not even close to where you should be physically before enhancement.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 1, 2018)

OMG....NO....smartin up little one:32 (19):


----------



## PFM (Jun 1, 2018)

Try a cheeseburger (yes with beef asshole) and lift. Get back to us in 10 years.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

Take some time and learn from the stickies here. The side effects from cycling include shutting down your natural production etc. Low T can then lead to depression, lethargy, issues having kids etc. There’s a time in your life where those risks might be worth it but it’s most likely not at your current age.

As others have stated, you’re at the height of your natural production and haven’t even begun to think of having kids yet. Training and diet are more important then AAS. That’s a point the experienced guys drive home here. Until those are perfected, AAS won’t do much and it makes the risks even more not worth it.

I might even suggest you start doing blood work when you turn 18 and learn what the numbers mean. That way you have a good understanding of your cholesterol, blood pressure and hormones before you get into anything. I wish I was more aware of those things when I was younger. They’ll effect your general health and they’ll change as you age. The more you understand the more prepared you’ll be.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 1, 2018)

i think everyone just about covered it! Hell no lil dude, you will get 0 support here


----------



## bvs (Jun 1, 2018)

Cant urge you enough not to do this


----------



## two_slug (Jun 1, 2018)

By the pic in your profile, you have good potential. Like I said earlier, post your current diet ( by cals and macros) and your workout.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 1, 2018)

Nooooooo .... EAT, TRAIN! That’s it kid that’s all you need to do the mass will come.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 1, 2018)

Listen to the rest of the bros, some have made this mistake and learned to regret it.

At your age, EAT and TRAIN like a mofo.  You don't need more test at this point but you do need a solid foundation to build upon if and when you decide to do this in 10 years.  We have a great deal of information in our diet and training areas of the forum that could be of great benefit.

DO NOT gamble your natural test production for the rest of your life at 17.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2018)

I remember being 17 and wanting to cycle. I am thankful every day that I didn’t.  At your age your body is primed for growth naturally. Take advantage of that.  Use these years to fine tune your training and learn how your body responds to different training variables. 

It’s hard to be told to be patient, but be patient


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I remember being 17 and wanting to cycle. I am thankful every day that I didn’t.  At your age your body is primed for growth naturally. Take advantage of that.  Use these years to fine tune your training and learn how your body responds to different training variables.
> 
> It’s hard to be told to be patient, but be patient


Some of the hardest words in the world to hear and live by, we're all guilty of it no doubt.


----------



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

okay i think that kinda came of wrong to some of yall, i was just trying to get more advice from older people that have more experience with it because a lot of my friends are on it and they seem to be making a pretty good amount of gains and they said i should hop on it and i've been thinking about it but its kind of a big step haha i was just seeing what others thought about it.


----------



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks and i dont really have a specific diet, i just try to eat stuff with a lot of protein. i know dieting is important but i really dont know too much about it so if you have any advice for that, im all ears. As far as my work outs go i just have split days like Sunday- off Monday- chest/triceps Tuesday- legs/core Wednesday- back/biceps Thursday- legs/core Friday- chest/triceps and Saturday i do body weight stuff like 200 push ups 50 pull ups 300 air squats and 250 sit ups kinda like a full body work out. You got any advice or tips for that? Just trying to learn more haha


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 1, 2018)

First off you forgot shoulders. No bueno. Secondly look up a tdee calculator to see where your maintenance cals need to be, download something like myfitnesspal to track your calories/macros and see what you are actually consuming daily. You want to grow, so add 3-500 above your maintenance cals and adjust accordingly every 3-4 weeks. Train hard, and then harder. Good luck on your journey


----------



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> First off you forgot shoulders. No bueno. Secondly look up a tdee calculator to see where your maintenance cals need to be, download something like myfitnesspal to track your calories/macros and see what you are actually consuming daily. You want to grow, so add 3-500 above your maintenance cals and adjust accordingly every 3-4 weeks. Train hard, and then harder. Good luck on your journey


Alright bro. i appreciate it.


----------



## bvs (Jun 1, 2018)

If you are a bit lost with diet and training (which, no offence, it sounds like you are) consider hiring a good coach. The knowledge you gain will help you throughout the rest of your lifting career, think of it as an investment rather than just a cost. A sound knowlege in these areas is the basis of any good lifter, regardless of drugs.


----------



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

bvs said:


> If you are a bit lost with diet and training (which, no offence, it sounds like you are) consider hiring a good coach. The knowledge you gain will help you throughout the rest of your lifting career, think of it as an investment rather than just a cost. A sound knowlege in these areas is the basis of any good lifter, regardless of drugs.


 Yeah man i am kinda lost. Thanks for your advice though. i will definitely look into finding a coach.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 1, 2018)

wlancastrr said:


> okay i think that kinda came of wrong to some of yall, i was just trying to get more advice from older people that have more experience with it because a lot of my friends are on it and they seem to be making a pretty good amount of gains and they said i should hop on it and i've been thinking about it but its kind of a big step haha i was just seeing what others thought about it.



I can assure you those are not your friends...friends wouldnt have you take powerful hormones when you have no clue whats going on...also remember just because you are gonna wait and do steroids when the time is right doesnt mean you cant be a part of our community....this place has alot of knowledge other than info on steroids...stick around and learn kid...just be smart about what you post and where you post it..best of luck young brother.


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2018)

wlancastrr said:


> Thanks and i dont really have a specific diet, i just try to eat stuff with a lot of protein. i know dieting is important but i really dont know too much about it so if you have any advice for that, im all ears. As far as my work outs go i just have split days like Sunday- off Monday- chest/triceps Tuesday- legs/core Wednesday- back/biceps Thursday- legs/core Friday- chest/triceps and Saturday i do body weight stuff like 200 push ups 50 pull ups 300 air squats and 250 sit ups kinda like a full body work out. You got any advice or tips for that? Just trying to learn more haha



You'd be better off resting saturdays too instead of body weight stuff. 

Diet is the most important part of your gym results. Then training, then rest.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 1, 2018)

wlancastrr said:


> okay i think that kinda came of wrong to some of yall, i was just trying to get more advice from older people that have more experience with it because a lot of my friends are on it and they seem to be making a pretty good amount of gains and they said i should hop on it and i've been thinking about it but its kind of a big step haha i was just seeing what others thought about it.



Didnt come off wrong at all. These guys know the curiousity and temptation that’s running through your mind. They just know their stuff and have all “been there”.

Youll be miles ahead of your friends in the long if you do it right. There’s a lot of people 50+ putting up numbers that I couldn’t imagine at 17. Being in great shape (and health) for the next 70 years is more important than instant gratification at 17.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 1, 2018)

shocks everyone nailed this kid on point, I will say only a good diet with fats, workout until your older, be safe stay out of any AA's .


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 1, 2018)

Think about it this way.  Follow the instructions provided.  Get diet it check, eat ALOT, like ALOT - ALOT.  Train like a beast.  When all your "buddies" are coming off and shrinking and getting depressed, you will be getting bigger and stronger without messing with your hormones.  They will be the ones wondering what you are taking.  You can just tell them you were much smarter than they were and did it the right way.  There is so much info out here.  Read and learn.  When the time is right and you still feel the need to jump on, you will then have the knowledge and support.  No one will support AAS use for anyone your age.  Its just not smart.  I really hope you listen.  We are not immortal and will always pay the consequences for our decisions good or bad.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 1, 2018)

id say the bare min age to run a tes cycle.....Or any cycle would be 22 my man.  Youve got a few years still.  

Hang out, learn what is what in the aas world and do all other diet/training things right and you will grow.  At 17 you just need good workouts/calories, your natty production should be fine for good, steady growth.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 1, 2018)

Perfect age to stay natty. I started training in 1977/78 when I was 12 (built my 1st home gym in parents cellar). By 14 years old I was a HS freshman. When I came back to school in sophomore year, people couldnt believe the change. (My test must have sky rocketed at that time). And I know it did, because I couldnt leave  class without hiding my stiffy behind books and try to walk down the hall. (I sat behind this one girl in 1983, boner city, and we are together still 35 years later( wifey). I graduated HS at 17 in 1984 and just trained natty all the way to 2009 (30+ years) when I tried my first pro-hormone. (Epidrol). Age 50 went on TRT and first time using test. Never had access to tissue drugs or hormones like kids do today. I say eat everything in site (if you have a fast metabolism), train very hard, and then drink some more calories (look up McCallums "Get Big" drink). Be patient, I know its hard to these days w/ access to everything. Dont shut yourself down at this age, sometimes people dont recover fully. (A lot of TMI in my post, but you got me to reminisce a bit) 


https://physicalculturestudy.com/2016/04/11/john-mccallum-get-big-drink/

I was even patient w/ my gym building and still have it today as well...
(Patience is key).


----------



## wlancastrr (Jun 1, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Perfect age to stay natty. I started training in 1977/78 when I was 12 (built my 1st home gym in parents cellar). By 14 years old I was a HS freshman. When I came back to school in sophomore year, people couldnt believe the change. (My test must have sky rocketed at that time). And I know it did, because I couldnt leave  class without hiding my stiffy behind books and try to walk down the hall. (I sat behind this one girl in 1983, boner city, and we are together still 3
> 5 years later( wifey). I graduated HS at 17 in 1984 and just trained natty all the way to 2009 (30+ years) when I tried my first pro-hormone. (Epidrol). Age 50 went on TRT and first time using test. Never had access to tissue drugs or hormones like kids do today. I say eat everything in site (if you have a fast metabolism), train very hard, and then drink some more calories (look up McCallums "Get Big" drink). Be patient, I know its hard to these days w/ access to everything. Dont shut yourself down at this age, sometimes people dont recover fully. (A lot of TMI in my post, but you got me to reminisce a bit)
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty funny story dude. So would you suggest staying natty for that long to others? And what made you decide to try Epidrol for the first time after all that time being all natural?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2018)

You should ask your mom, dad and doctor this question!


----------



## andy (Jun 3, 2018)

stay natural as long as u can. I turned to AAS just now, i'm 30, only then your test will start drop slowly and u can concider it. but 17y.o ? God NO!!!


----------



## Limited Money (Oct 4, 2021)

wlancastrr said:


> I am 17, 145 lbs, 5'10, don't know if any of that matters hahaha but i wanted to see if anyone has any advice or tips on running a test cycle?? Anything helps haha


I started with similar stats as you mate.  If you train even moderately hard and eat a lot you can easily get to 180 in 12-18 months. You can go beyond that if you put in more effort than me which isn't that hard to do. The first few months I didn't even work out that much because I played a shit load of r6 and csgo. I have over 3k hours between the two.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Limited Money said:


> I started with similar stats as you mate.  If you train even moderately hard and eat a lot you can easily get to 180 in 12-18 months. You can go beyond that if you put in more effort than me which isn't that hard to do. The first few months I didn't even work out that much because I played a shit load of r6 and csgo. I have over 3k hours between the two.


you just necro'd a 3 year old thread, something tells me he isnt going to respond


----------



## Limited Money (Oct 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> you just necro'd a 3 year old thread, something tells me he isnt going to respond


woops


----------



## BiigDawg (Oct 6, 2021)

TomJ said:


> you just necro'd a 3 year old thread, something tells me he isnt going to respond


It's a shame too, I'd love to know if he took everyone's advice and how he's doing now


----------



## andy (Oct 12, 2021)

wlancastrr said:


> I am 17, 145 lbs, 5'10, don't know if any of that matters hahaha but i wanted to see if anyone has any advice or tips on running a test cycle?? Anything helps haha




no hate ofcourse.... but shut the F*** up about using drugs at your age.
fix your eating , then fix your workouts.

and go GRINDDDDD...... 




all this young blood is searching is for shortcuts. God damn!


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Damn I hate when someone bumps an old thread and i have written out this lengthy but awesome reply thinking its fresh.


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

wlancastrr said:


> I am 17, 145 lbs, 5'10, don't know if any of that matters hahaha but i wanted to see if anyone has any advice or tips on running a test cycle?? Anything helps haha


Finish puberty , lift to your genetic potential then worry about all that. What is wrong with kids today.


----------



## andy (Oct 12, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Damn I hate when someone bumps an old thread and i have written out this lengthy but awesome reply thinking its fresh.


yap... and I actually answered before noticing it's an old one.
feeling bit stupid now, but hey... lol


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

andy said:


> yap... and I actually answered before noticing it's an old one.
> feeling bit stupid now, but hey... lol


That makes you and yano like 3rd and 4th people to do it too 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> That makes you and yano like 3rd and 4th people to do it too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


atleast i can hope for top3 .lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 12, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> dear god no...for so many reasons no!


THIS!!

You don't need gear.  You need to eat correctly, train correctly, and time.


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 12, 2021)

No! As simple as that!


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2021)

The dude is probably 21 by now. lol


----------

